# Ever Use Liquid Nails?



## myshtern

When tiling kitchen countertops with granite, we've had customers ask to skip the concrete backerboard and use liquid nails to secure the granite tile to thicker plywood. 

What do you guys think of that?


----------



## angus242




----------



## JBBS

angus242 said:


>


 
Mind if I sit down? I hate it when all the good seats are taken before I get here!


----------



## JumboJack

Why would the "customer" want to use thicker plywood?Sounds too me like someone don't want to spend the extra coin for backer board...


----------



## myshtern

I figured as much from this crowd but I'd like to hear the reasoning


----------



## JumboJack

myshtern said:


> I figured as much *from this crowd* but I'd like to hear the reasoning


What's that suposed to mean?...BTW,you've had more than one customer ask you to do this?:blink:...uh..ok...


----------



## myshtern

JumboJack said:


> Why would the "customer" want to use thicker plywood?Sounds too me like someone don't want to spend the extra coin for backer board...


It's actually not really a question of the money but minimizing height from the prefabbed bullnose edging we have available here. 

The thicker plywood would provide a little bit more rigidity that the backboard otherwise would have.


----------



## myshtern

JumboJack said:


> BTW,you've had more than one customer ask you to do this?:blink:...uh..ok...


Yes, 3 major outlets sell the same edging.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

I'm gonna wait and let Bud take this one....it'll be more fun :cheesygri


----------



## SLSTech

PrecisionFloors said:


> I'm gonna wait and let Bud take this one....it'll be more fun :cheesygri


I agree - where do we get the popcorn?

While were waiting, myshtern ever here of TCNA?


----------



## platinumLLC

I am in no way a tile expert but i know that you don't use liquid nails to hold tile to plywood. It's a counter so the cost is only going to be 100 bucks or so, why wouldn't you sell them the little extra cost to insure a good install? If you are doing tile you should know this is a bad idea without asking.

Now for the reasoning you want to here...Once again I'm not an expert but when you lay tile with thinset it allows you to level the tile and create a consistent bond to the backer. Where as liquid nails you can't get an even spread, it would be a bunch of beads.

Also when you use backer you are suppose to put a layer of thinset under it so it will fill all the voids and provide a solid surface to bond tile to. 

It is your name and insurance so you can do it how you want but if this is how the customer wants it have him sign a contract saying he knows it's not the right way to do it and you hold no responsibility for it.


----------



## MattCoops

> It is your name and insurance so you can do it how you want but if this is how the customer wants it have him sign a contract saying he knows it's not the right way to do it and you hold no responsibility for it.


So you're saying, the contractor knows what the customer wants is an incorrect method of installation, and he's going to do it anyway, and have the customer sign a contract accepting the contractor to do shady work?
When there is a faulty situation due to negligence, who do you think is going to pay for the repairs?
Do you really think that is going to hold up in claims court?


----------



## rbsremodeling

Hear you go don't say I didn't help out a fellow contractor

apply liberally:thumbsup::laughing:

http://www.liquidnails.com/products/product.jsp?productId=23


----------



## MattCoops

interesting link RB
product meets ANSI standards
When I see it as a TCA approved setting material, I'll give it the thumbs up


----------



## rbsremodeling

MattCoops said:


> interesting link RB
> product meets ANSI standards
> When I see it as a TCA approved setting material, I'll give it the thumbs up



I won't put it in my dog house, but I have seen the hacks use it on the rehabs around here. 

For them it only has to last till the house is sold:no:


----------



## MattCoops

I've seen "stand n spray" sealers that meet ANSI standards, but I wouldn't use them.
There are better ways to do things. Usually the shortcuts lead to long, bumpy roads.


----------



## Mike Finley

Your customers ask this? Come on now. They not only ask you about skipping the tile backer, but they also ask you to use liquid nails in addition. Let's here the rest of the story.

Anyways, you asked what do we think of that -- so the answer is, #1 I don't believe it. #2 if you would get this from customers, I guess the result is an explanation by yourself to them like any of the rest of us why you wouldn't do it and then you move on to how you will do it and you sign the contract and live happily ever after.


----------



## silvertree

I'm all for trying out new things, but I would not put granite, plywood and mastic on a top. Why is the customer telling you the pro how to install products?


----------



## MattCoops

Usually when you ask a prospect why they want to take a shortcut somewhere, or use an incorrect method, you can find a better reason why exactly they should use the correct way to do things.

"Oh, so you want to save money by not installing backerboard? It will cost you $x.xx to remove, buy more tile (and correct prep materials) and re-install when the installation fails. Do you want to take that chance?"

Then you can explain how you stand behind your work with a warranty when they use your superior materials. "That's why it's better to invest more into a better product, to insure quality and a lasting installation."


----------



## DecksEtc

Why don't you just use this?

https://www.mightyputty.com/flare/next


----------

